# Caue Can't Hold His Liquor



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

...Or is that LICKER. Took the boys for a romp in the woods and this series cracked me up when I downloaded them. I didn't even realize what he looked like when I was snapping them. What a goofball.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh that's funny. He was letting it all hang out. ; )


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL Great photos, Caue looks like he had a ton of fun with his tongue out


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love his ears ......great pics......beautiful dog!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the action shots!
Karen


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like he was having too much fun to care about what he looked like!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

They get funnier as you scroll down! Great pictures!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh.. me.... that just made me chuckle. Caue can clean his eye brows with that licker of his. Great action shots


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ha ha ha, I love these pictures!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy Moly that looks cooooold!!! Looks like Caue might have been sipping a little brandy!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! Silly pup! : Love those bunny ears! Your pictures are great!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL!! That's so funny!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love those ears!! Great pictures!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Made me giggle- what a tongue


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh how funny!! Great shots!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is funny. It must be nice to let it flap in the breeze like that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happiness is a Golden in the snow. Too funny !!:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Your new camera is amazing and Caue's ears crack me up.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Caue your a silly boy, great pictures....


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics! Caue looks like he is having a blast! Must have been chilly this morning...


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

That is one long tongue! Great pics.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Caue dont you know your tongue is going to freeze like that if you keep letting it hang out. Those have got to be some of the funniest pictures.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great action shots, funny ears and tongue!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Those shots are too funny! That new camera is really working great!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Last pic is priceless


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG those pics are hysterical! LOL GREAT shots!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

these slr's are just simply amazing aren't they ??


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

fan bloody tastic!!
Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a silly boy...takes way too much energy to close his mouth! 
I am enjoying your new camera! ;-)


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

#5 is a riot. Someone warn those pups that when their owner gets a fancy camera their lives are destined to be models!!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are great photos! What a great place to live, the dogs get to run free. Every dogs dream.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA! HA! Very true. I experienced that licker for a long ride! Enjoy that new camera!!!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

*new camera*



Oaklys Dad said:


> ...Or is that LICKER. Took the boys for a romp in the woods and this series cracked me up when I downloaded them. I didn't even realize what he looked like when I was snapping them. What a goofball.


I had a feeling I'd find some great new photos here Rob!! Love these of Caue.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Everything was flopping! I love it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL! He looks like he had a BLAST! Good thing he didn't bite his tongue running. Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

so cute!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Complete freedom and joy! Cute pics.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome photos! How I wish I had someplace like that to let my dogs run!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy, are we enjoying the fact that you got a new camera....
Now we're looking for the ultimate water droplet shake-off pic as a duet, lol.
(...in a few months, of course,)
Verrry nice shots, Rob


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those were sure good for a chuckle! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pic's! I laughed out loud n woke up Tailer who ran to the window to see what in the world I was laughing at...Just Sir Caue I said! Glad Santa brought you that new camera!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hilarious!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous pictures!


----------

